# My 7 boys.



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a total of 7 pets. 2 dogs, 3 cats, and 2 rats. All, of which, are boys.

Don't have a pic for them all but oh well 

Gambit a.k.a. Gam or Fat Rat- will be 2 February 14th. Russian Blue Hooded Standard fancy rat. Gambit is a trip. He is cooky and kind of quirky, like your highschool art teacher. He is an absolute sweetheart though and loves to give kisses. He is a shoulder rat. He has traveled all over, only because car rides make him sleepy.He is the worst when it comes to pictures. I have a feeling he really thinks cameras steal souls, lol.









Burnside a.k.a Burnie- Estimated 9 years old. A black shiz tsu. He is an old man who I got about 3 years ago. He was abandoned on the side of the road, with matted fur and infested with fleas. He was old when got him. My family took him in and let him stay inside even though he was kind of gross looking. He was already trained, very well trained actually. I don't know what happened to him before he came to my home but, I don't think I want to.









Bull dozer a.k.a. Dozer- Will be one in late october. Dozer is a chocolate and white pitbull. He is not the smartest thing in the world but what he lacks in brains he makes up for in beauty. He is absolutely gorgeous. I got him from a breeder for 25$ because he was a runt and was very under developed compared to his siblings. Now he is an absolute bull, he can completely shred a basketball (which happens to be his favorite toy). He is very sweet and loves kids. His best friend is a cat named Duff.









Bear-About 5 years old. A ginger tabby cat. Very muscular and stocky. Bear is the epitome of regal. He tends to be quite serious. I have had him the longest of all my pet and he is second oldest compared to Burnie. He is one of the prettiest cats I have ever seen. With golden fur and almost orange eyes. He is my sweet little lover boy. Something weird about him? He has a pink nose with black freckles.The only surving offspring of my late cat Li'gray. 

Duff- About a year old. A black tom cat with white paws and chest spot. Kind of small for a tom cat. Duff had his tail broken early in his life and it never healed properly so the tip of his tail is permanently bent. I found him in the woods along with his sisters, Mischeif, Valkyrie, and Lexington. He is a cuddler and likes to nibble fingers. He is Dozer's best friend.

Oogie Boogie Man a.k.a. Boogie- Not sure, probably 2 or 3. White cat with ginger splotches. He is very tall, if cats can be tall. He has long legs and is naturally skinny. The only thing I can think of is willowy. He is halarious. He likes to 'talk' to everyone and is very much a night owl. He is a total lap cat. I found him in a burber king parking lot a few days before halloween (explains the name;P) about a year ago. It was late and I happened to walk by. He was scrounging for food so I brought him home.









Azazel a.k.a. Zay- 7 weeks! A Black Berkshire standard fancy rat. Zay is the newest addition to my band of boys. He is rediculously pretty. He is very shy and timid. A total Scaredy Rat. But, he is also curious, even if the timidness usually wins out.











As you can see, I kind of have a soft spot for mis-fits and wayward souls...<3

Well those are my boys! I'll try to get some pictures of Duff and Bear.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

They're all so cute!  For some odd reason, male pets find their way into my life somehow too! I've only had 2 female animals out of the ..... I don't even know how many.... in my whole life! LOL


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Me too! Males just seem to dominate the ratio. The same for strays and other unwanted pets...


----------

